

To move to a new country? - iopuy

I'm 27 and have worked for the last 5 years as a software developer in the United States. I've mostly enjoyed the experience but can't help but feel that I am wasting the prime years of my youth  behind a desk.<p>I cannot take the luxury of quitting work completely to travel but changing jobs is a definite possibility.<p>I am considering moving to Europe to work as a developer. Basically finding a development position like my current role but overseas. I feel this will be enough adventure to keep me sane while allowing me to explore new and exciting cultures. My question is the following:<p>How has moving to a different country affected you? Are you considering gaining citizenship in that country? How did you first go about setting up your move? Did you regret it?<p>Thanks for the help in a difficult time in my life.
======
willwh
I moved from Edinburgh, Scotland, to the West Coast of Canada. I am now
eligible to apply for citizenship and fully intend to do so in the new year.

First things first: visas, and start budgeting to arrive in a new country with
a decent load of cash in your pocket. Put some feelers out for work when you
apply for your visa - if you can secure something telecommute in the interim -
it's a great way to start, especially with the opportunity to work in house on
arrival.

I am now happily married and my first son born in June.

While I miss the romantic memories of home, and my family, I don't regret a
thing! I do travel home once a year and with the advent of video IM - being
away is not quite as horrific as it was just 20 years ago!

------
andyl
I'm a US citizen who lived in Europe about when I was about 27. I was there
for 4 years and it was a great experience - both leaving and returning. I'd do
it again in a second.

How it worked for me was: I helped start a company in California, then when we
decided to expand to Europe, I moved and helped set up operations there. I
never considered changing citizenship.

After going and returning, my feeling was that I could be at home in either
place. Its good to shake things up every now and then, and it is interesting
to be in a place where things are a bit unfamiliar. So if you get a chance to
move, do it!

------
stray
You can't get become a citizen of a different country without renouncing your
American citizenship.

~~~
testing1234
Please do not give people, especially those making large life decisions,
incorrect information. It is entirely possible to have dual US/Other country
citizenship. For more information, please see:

<http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1753.html>
<http://www.richw.org/dualcit/faq.html>

~~~
stray
It _was_ correct...

